# Advice on a newly acquired 10m5



## Barkingshins (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello!
I'm brand new to this forum and am hoping to get some general advice on an Ariens 10m5 (1966 model I believe) that I recently acquired from a neighbor for a measly $100.



Before I get to my questions, I should say that the unit seems to be complete and works great. All I've done so far is replace the spark plug and engine oil and filled up the tank with fresh non-ethanol gas. She starts right up on the first or second pull and the thrower mechanism appears to function just fine. Having said that, there isn't any snow on the ground here in MN 'yet' so, I still haven't been able to give it a proper test.

I also have a new set of Snow Hog tires coming from Northern Tool because the ones currently on the unit are pretty sad.

This is my first 'vintage' snow blower as well as my first two-stage so I'm in unfamiliar territory. However, I consider myself a reasonably handy person with the right manuals and tools and have done fairly extensive work on various motorcycles over the years.

At this point, the questions I have all boil down to...
What do I need to do right now to ensure that this nearly 50-year-old blower is rock-solid and ready for whatever Mother Nature might throw at it this winter?

Eventually, I would love to put a little money into this unit and perform a full restoration but that's probably a project for next Summer at the earliest. For now, I just want to know that it's not going to fail me come January and February.

Thank you for any advice you are able to provide.

-Brian C.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

better stick some new belts on it. check the auger gear case to see if there is lube in there. tighten every bolt. . set the scraper blade. grease every thing up. grease the snot out of the axles. put winter air in the tires .* ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

and get some proper shear pins !!!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Barkingshins said:


> At this point, the questions I have all boil down to...
> What do I need to do right now to ensure that this nearly 50-year-old blower is rock-solid and ready for whatever Mother Nature might throw at it this winter?
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks like a great low hours blower. 

Plus 2 for what has been advised. I'm not sure what tire size will replace those, any thing tire with a larger diameter will change the the wheel speed, and trust me first gear is not slow enough.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Normex said:


> Barkingshins said:
> 
> 
> > At this point, the questions I have all boil down to...
> ...


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Plus 3 with everthing that's been said. I would also take a look inside the main body to look at the friction disc that drives the wheels, and clean off all the shafts in there that things lide on. Then put a very light film of grease on those shapts and gears/chains.

Don't get any of that slippery grease on the drive disc plate or the drive disc. I would use some brake cleaner to spray on the shafts to dissolve the grease, and then wipe it all clean.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

gsnod said:


> Plus 3 with everthing that's been said. I would also take a look inside the main body to look at the friction disc that drives the wheels, and clean off all the shafts in there that things lide on. Then put a very light film of grease on those shapts and gears/chains.
> 
> Don't get any of that slippery grease on the drive disc plate or the drive disc. I would use some brake cleaner to spray on the shafts to dissolve the grease, and then wipe it all clean.


 I did not comment on that area since I think it is gear driven but I could be all wrong which is why our expert resident Shryp can comment on the rest.


----------



## Barkingshins (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you very much for the replies! This is exactly the sort of info I was looking for.

Hopefully I'll get a chance to dig into it in the next day or two and I'll report back.

Thanks again!

-Brian C.


----------



## Barkingshins (Nov 14, 2015)

Here's another, more specific, question...

The original Ariens service manual for this unit specifies "Ariens premium gear lubricant MP-90" for the gear case on the blower unit. I did a little Googling on the subject and, as expected, that product appears to no longer exist. What would be an appropriate substitute?... preferably something that is readily available around town.

Thanks!
Brian C.


----------



## Barkingshins (Nov 14, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> better stick some new belts on it.


"Belts" plural? I have a new belt coming from arienspartstore.com already. Is there more than one?

-Brian C.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

One Belt Machine. I Use Gear Oil 90w in the gearbox; Don't Overthink this. Usually the only reasons these gearbox (rarely) fail is when used with no Oil -or- Bolts instead of Shear Pins. Impeller Seal with New Auger Bearing Makes a Marked Difference with these Machines.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Be sure to use a GL4 gear lube. Ariens has it listed for the older machines. This has been discussed here before.

Penn Grade 1 High Performance Oil


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I double Jackmels on the impeller bearing. Often over looked. Many don't notice the noise over the loud Tec engines. Could be a time consuming job if there are any seized parts on the auger shaft. Not something I want to be doing with snow waiting to be cleared.


----------



## Barkingshins (Nov 14, 2015)

I had a chance to do a little wrenching yesterday. Here are my findings...

I pulled both sheer pins from the augers and am happy to report that they rotate freely on their shafts. However, to my eyes, the sheer pins appear to be just standard bolts that a PO stuck in there with a lock nut to keep it in place. Assuming I should replace these with a proper sheer pin, is this a fairly universal part that I could find at any decent hardware store or is it an Ariens-specific part that I need to order?

I was able to pull both wheels off of the machine with very little trouble so, nothing seized there.

Next I will be tackling the auger gear-case once I have appropriate oil and greasing the drive shafts/gears/chain underneath the unit as well as the axles.

I'm a bit foggy on the impeller seal and auger bearing that has been mentioned by a couple of you. Can you please explain that in a bit more detail for me?

Thanks again for all of your help and advice on this!

-Brian


----------



## ctwilly49 (Oct 23, 2015)

@ Brian
Wish I had aged as well as that Machine! I don't run anymore and if all It took was some Grease application Oil change and Belts I'd be a"Happy Camper"!


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Barkingshins said:


> I had a chance to do a little wrenching yesterday. Here are my findings...
> 
> I pulled both sheer pins from the augers and am happy to report that they rotate freely on their shafts. However, to my eyes, the sheer pins appear to be just standard bolts that a PO stuck in there with a lock nut to keep it in place. Assuming I should replace these with a proper sheer pin, is this a fairly universal part that I could find at any decent hardware store or is it an Ariens-specific part that I need to order?
> 
> ...


Auger bearings support the ends of the auger shafts where they join the bucket sides, one on each end. There is a bearing on the impeller shaft where it comes through the impeller housing back surface, and joins the large pulley. That one is a bit of a trick to get to to inspect, but while you have the auger belt off, check the pulley for up and down/ side to side slop which would indicate a bearing/bushing worn out. also rotate the pulley and listen for grating sounds, which MIGHT be coming from the bearing. they could also be coming from the augers


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

Barkingshins said:


> Having said that, there isn't any snow on the ground here in MN 'yet' so, I still haven't been able to give it a proper test.


If today is any indication you may not get a chance to test it out, ok just kidding. Did just hear on the Evil Neighbor (for those non Mn people that's 830AM) that it may be close to 50 next week:wavetowel2:


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

skutflut said:


> Auger bearings support the ends of the auger shafts where they join the bucket sides, one on each end. There is a bearing on the impeller shaft where it comes through the impeller housing back surface, and joins the large pulley. That one is a bit of a trick to get to to inspect, but while you have the auger belt off, check the pulley for up and down/ side to side slop which would indicate a bearing/bushing worn out. also rotate the pulley and listen for grating sounds, which MIGHT be coming from the bearing. they could also be coming from the augers


 Good response but it should be noted there are no bearings at the end of the augers but bushings. Also when impeller seal was mentioned in another post it may have been inferred of the rubber and metal bands kit that seals the impeller vanes that blows even slushy snow without clogging.
The kit can be purchased here in the US Snow Blower Impeller Blade Modification Kit

Some make their own just do a search here (impeller kit)

and here's a service manual for 10M5 Models
http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/00013600.pdf

Good Luck


----------

